# BABYHOPES2010!Alex is here! 11lb 2oz!



## babyhopes2010

Induction booked for 9:30am on Tuesday 10th September(12 days overdue).
Arrive at hospital. They decide that as im 3-4cm that its best to break my waters instead of using any pessery. No places on the labor ward so had to wait until 12pm on Wednesday! (13 days overdue).
Was not happy staying in hospital. 

1pm my waters were broke and meconium was everywhere. I was terrified as meconium in waters is a sign baby is in distress.
No contractions atall. At 3pm the drip was started. Contractions didn&#8217;t start for a while. By 4pm I was in agony. I had straps on my tummy monitoring the baby and the drip in the other hand.v frustrating as I was in so much pain I needed to move about.
Contractions came at 3 mins apart then 2 and then constant with around 15seconds break. I wasn&#8217;t coping It was so painful. The midwife checked me and said I was 4cm. at this point I was begging for an epidural as I had no pain relief with my first and I was coping better at 10cm then than at 4cm now.
I tried some gas and air and 10mins later another midwife said I was 6cm. He gave me diamorphine to try instead of an epidural. It took the edge of the pain and allowed me to relax between contractions. All of a sudden I felt different and my husband said to midwife im sure shes pushing. 

She told me I wasn&#8217;t dilated enough and not to push. The pain from not pushing was immense. I couldn&#8217;t stop myself I started to push, another midwife come in and told me to do what I felt was right. I was pushing 16mins and as the head was coming out my husband just looked so worried.

His head crowned and the ring of fire was certainly that. The next few pushes nothing happened. The midwife looked worried and called the Dr. He come in and told me he was going to have to get a bit physical. The shoved and tugged and after a lot of wriggling got his shoulders out. 

The first thing the camp midwife said. &#8216;oh jeez, oh he huge!&#8217; :rofl:

Born at 7:16pm on 11th sept 2013/.

1st stage labor. 3-10cm 2hrs 31mins
2nd stage pushing 16mins
3rd stage labor 5 mins

He put him on me and it was love :cloud9: I never had this rush of love with my first. 

They put him on the scales. 11lb 2oz! &#8216;oh he is uge! &#8216; 

I have had to have synto drip after and daily injections. He has destroyed my tummy muscles and im so sore.but he is worth it &#61514; my lil(big) prince.


https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/6814/c7c7.jpg

https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2586/g0uh.jpg


----------



## RUBY2122

Congrats! !!!


----------



## Tinks86

Congrats on a beautiful 'big' baby boy. Glad you're both happy and healthy x


----------



## Perfect_pink

Wow he is a biggun but absolutely beautiful congratulations x


----------



## Prinny

Congratulations!...x


----------



## Foxy37

Wow what a fantastic size xxxx


----------



## October2013

11lbs ?!?!?! Holy moly ouch! :shock:


He's a beauty! Congrats! :D


----------



## TMonster

Awe! What a cute little chubster!
Did you have a growth scan or know he was gonna be that big?


----------



## babyhopes2010

TMonster said:


> Awe! What a cute little chubster!
> Did you have a growth scan or know he was gonna be that big?

i had a scan which showed he was big. consultant thought 9lb. i knew he would be at least 10lb:dohh: but noone would listen to me. so they let me go 13 days overdue:growlmad:


----------



## Louise88

Oh wow! Don't think he'll be fitting in that Moses basket for long lol he's gorgeous! Congrats :D


----------



## Carly.C

Congratulations, he's beautiful i love the name Alex x


----------



## Jenna1985

WOW. Good job Momma!! Congrats on your handsome not-so-little man!! <3


----------



## Scottish

Fab birth story! You are a hero xxx he's gorgeous


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Oh my goodness 11 lbs!? God bless you he's gorgeous!


----------



## pola17

great story!! Congrats! What a handsome boy! :happydance:


----------



## Spacey

Congrats!!!


----------



## GemmaG

Yay he's here finally!!!! What a gorgeous boy big congrats huni!! look after yourself hope your recovery goes okay.....well done great job mum x


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Well done, mama! Congrats!


----------



## alisha_t

Awww congratulations!!!


----------



## Amsan

OH MY GOSH HIS CHEEKS!!! I wanna squish his chubby little cheeks!!!! He is ADORABLE!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mdjoy

OMG Good lord what a big boy! God bless you! Congrats on your baby


----------



## shaunasmommy

WOW amazing job mama!! Congratulations on such a big little guy!! He's absolutely adorable!! Love his little chubby cheeks!


----------



## bekkie

Good job mama!!!! He's gorgeous!! :dance:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## nullaby

Oh my he is adorable! Congratulations :)


----------



## lylasmummy

Congratulations, he is adorable, I love big babies, not sure I'd love giving birth to one tho.... Did you have him at Lincoln? Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Aww he's gorgeous! Congratulations :) xx


----------



## Emma&Freya

Congrats, Im so happy that hes finally here


----------



## Mummy Bean

Wow - think you deff get super mum award. Congrats. xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Wow how gorgeous is he? Congratulations and hope your VJ has recovered from the 11lbs birth :haha:! Lovely and healthy :D x


----------



## LoolaBear

congratulations! x


----------



## Dolly84

Congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

lylasmummy said:


> Congratulations, he is adorable, I love big babies, not sure I'd love giving birth to one tho.... Did you have him at Lincoln? Xx

yup:thumbup:


----------



## Sini

Congratulations! He is perfect!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

He's fab well done xx


----------



## CatAndCo

What a great weight! He's adorable, congratulations :)


----------

